# Calling it quits !



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Starting tomorrow I'll go to work in clean clothes and come home in clean clothes. No more cleaning dust out of my truck. 20 years of hanging taping and texturing I'm done ! I've found you can't make other people care about the quality of work they do. And in this area the only ones doing quality work are the ones retiring. I start a new job in the morning. It has nothing to do with construction so I feel it's a safe bet. For once in my life I'll be making salary and a damn nice benefit package. Even paid sick days meaning when I feel like death. I don't have to go to work anyway. I get profit sharing and bonuses. So the better I do the more money I get ! Not just MORE WORK. It sucks I didn't do this while my kids were younger.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Anyone interested in some of the hoard ?

View attachment 24129




View attachment 24137




View attachment 24145




View attachment 24153


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats Mike, I tried getting out a few times but the *force* wouldn't let me. Good luck on a new start.

It seems this is the thousandth thread in general discussion forum. It must be a sign.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I still enjoy drywall. So I'll still do the occasional side job or buddy job.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Drywall man that never finished off his own garage ! That's Priceless!! 


You did the right thing Mike . Best of luck to you!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

It's a rental or I would finish it.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Quitting drywall? I'll believe it when I see it. Nobody get's out of here alive!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

On my second day at the new job. No dust on my clothes at all. But I did schedule a patch for this weekend. It's for family so it don't count.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

drywallmike08 said:


> On my second day at the new job. No dust on my clothes at all. But I did schedule a patch for this weekend. It's for family so it don't count.


Mike,
Years ago I thought being a drywaller was a bad thing. I went to school at night and earned 3 inspection certifications and actually went to work making a little less. I lasted 3 days and went back. From then on I loved it. You don't have to deal with many personalities and you get paid to exercise. Good luck to you.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Good on ya mike you must have jumped into something that is good for you bud .I hope it goes great for you mang and I think you'll find all that skill u developed will still be worth knowing just the work etheic alone that drywall contacting takes just to compete will pay off for u wherever you go .And im pretty sure u were doing that drywall art bud so im sure you mastered this trade so good time to learn new stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

drywallmike08 said:


> No more cleaning dust out of my truck.


Roll your windows down while going down the highway. Works for me. Sort of. 



moore said:


> Drywall man that never finished off his own garage ! That's Priceless!!


I boarded my garage over a weekend some years ago, when I was in town a couple days while doing out of town trenching. Still don't have even all the screws in, much less tapes on. Thinking about selling the place in a year or 2. That's when it'll get finished. Maybe.



MrWillys said:


> Mike,
> Years ago I thought being a drywaller was a bad thing.


Nothing changed, other than your perception - which is people's 'reality'. One man's sh*t is another man's salvation. That can also be the same man, at different times.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

may the force be with you Mike


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Good luck with your new job Mike! Not sure I could drop taping just like that to take on another job. While it becomes more physically demanding on me year after year, I do like being my own boss. But then again the job security and benefits is appealing 

That's quite a horde you have there for tools. The only thing I am looking for right now is a Graco TexSpray RTX 1500 machine. Not having to hold up a hopper all day would be great


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

The gracos are nice. I had to hopper a couple rooms last weekend. My shoulders still hurt ! The new job is fine. Just trading headaches for headaches. Instead of dirty clothes and dusty truck. I've got sore head from counting product all day.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

drywallmike08 said:


> The gracos are nice. I had to hopper a couple rooms last weekend. My shoulders still hurt ! The new job is fine. Just trading headaches for headaches. Instead of dirty clothes and dusty truck. I've got sore head from counting product all day.


Just a matter of time...you don't bleed red anymore? White is all that will come out...I can tell you will be back at it!


----------



## JDPugh (Oct 26, 2015)

Good luck to you Mike. You will always be the family go to guy for repairs. I still patch a hole now and again or skim walls after wallpaper was removed. Mostly for family and friends and usually for a beer ...ok.. maybe two or three, but its kind of like therapy now and I enjoy it.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

endo_alley said:


> Quitting drywall? I'll believe it when I see it. Nobody get's out of here alive!


Welcome to the hotel drywallfornia.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

After two months I'm still liking the new job. Although I excepted a small drywall job on the side. It was more a favor than a money maker. My shoulders still hurt like a bi?ch ! Butt hey I'm off at about noon every day.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Still got the tools for sale Mike?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Yes all my tools were new as of January 2015. Except my level 5 set its like 6 years old. It would take a hell of an offer for me to get rid of em. My spray rig is going to get truck mounted this spring. My plan is to start a spray only business this summer. We will see how that works out.


----------

